# أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة (لأسقفنا المحبوب الأنبا إبرآم )



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة وقد وردت هذه العبارة كما نعلم فى إنجيل يوحنا (14 :6 )
فى الحقيقة كل جملة عقيدة بمفردها
السيد المسيح هو الطريق& هو الحق& هو الحياة .
هنا نتكلم عن صفات غاية فى الأهمية فى حياة السيد المسيح........
بإختصار شديد [ الطريق ]كلمة عبر بها الكتاب المقدس عن كيفية الوصول إلى الله أى كيف يصل الإنسان إلى الله وما هو الطريق الذى يسلكه ليصل إلى الله. كان الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم يتكلم بهذه الجملة عن الطريق الذى يوصل الانسان الى الله.
ما هو الطريق فى العهد القديم؟؟ كان محدد فى الناموس ( وصايا العهد القديم) وحفظها هو الذى يوصل إلى الله .
إذن الطريق فى العهد القديم يرمز الى الناموس ومعناها بحفظ الناموس تستطيع أن تصل الى علاقة قوية مع الله.
أما فى العهد الجديد لأن السيد المسيح هوالإبن الوحيد الذى بذل ذاته عن حياة العالم وهو الذى أعطى حياة للانسان بهذه الحياة يستطيع الإنسان أن يصل إلى عمق العشرة القوية والإتصال الكامل بالله........
لأنه هو والآب واحد من رآنى فقد رأى الآب ولهذا توما كان مندهش فالسيد المسيح عندما كان يقول لهم السيد المسيح أنا ماضى لأعد لكم مكان متى أعددت لكم مكاناً فآتى وأخذكم معى توما هنا قال كلام ممكن السيد المسيح يغضب منه واى أحد آخر من الطبيعى أن يثور ويغضب لهذا الكلام.
فقال كيف نأتى معك وكيف لنا أن نعرف الطريق والى أين أنت ذاهب ......
رد بعنف والمسيح يقول لهم أنتم تعرفون الطريق لأن الطريق هو المسيح وهذا هو الذى يحدثكم. فهل من المعقول أن يتحدث معهم وهم يجهلونه.
لكن إلى هذا الوقت لم يدركوا ويفهموا أن الطريق هو المسيح.
انتم ستصلوا إلى الحياة الابدية المعدة لكم. عن طريقى أنا الذى أحدثكم....
لكن السيد المسيح كما عودنا دائما أن يتحمل عنف الاسئلة الموجهة له. أو عنف الإجابة بكل هدوء قال له "أنا هو الطريق"
وهذا يجعلنا نرىطريقة الرب مع أولاده أحيانا يتعامل معنا ونحن نريد أن نكتشف الموضوع بأنفسنا. فليس من الضرورة أن يتحدث الله عن ذاته كثيرا.
فألوهيته لم يكشفها بسهولة لكل تلاميذه.الا عندما كان يضطره الموقف أن يشدد ويقول ويفصح لكنه كان يرغب أن يفهم كل تلاميذه هذا بدون تفسير وتوضيح.
لذا يوحنا المعمدان عندما نادى بالإستعداد لقبول المخلص قال "أعدوا طريق الرب"....
أى أستعدوا للطريق الحقيقى هذا هو الذى يوصلكم الى الله......
هناك العديد من الأدلة التى فى العهد الجديد تؤكد ذلك وهذه صفة الهية تؤكد الوهيته . وهناك نبوات واشارات بسيطة فى العهد القديم فى ظاهرها لكن قوية فى مفهومها وباطنها توضح أن السيد المسيح هو الطريق....
فيقول لنا الكتاب فى إشعياء (35 :8 )
"وتكون هناك سكة وطريق يقال لها الطريق المقدسة . لا يعبر فيها نجس بل هى لهم. من سلك فى الطريق حتى الجهال لا يضل."
وفى العبرانين بنفس المعنى ( 10 :19 )
" فإذ لنا أيها الأخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع طرقا كرسه لنا حديثاً حيا بالحجاب أى جسده وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله."
إذن هنا إشارة فى العهد القديم تؤكد أن السيد المسيح هو الطريق الذى يوصل الى العلاقة القوية مع الله واى طريق تسلكه ممكن أن تضل فيه.
وهو الطريق لأنه هو والآب واحد وهو الابن الوحيد الذى بذل ذاته عن حياة العالم.
هو الذى كرز ذاته من أجلنا ووهب لنا ذاته . من اجلنا فمن الممكن أى بجسده نستطيع أن نأخذ جسده ودمه وبهما نستطيع أن نتصل به ويبقى لنا عشرة قوية معه...
وبهذا نكون قد وصلنا. الى الحياة الابدية مع الله.
"طريقا حديثا ليس كالانبياء فى العهد القديم "
حيث كان هناك أنبياء كثيرون فى العهد القديم كانوا يشرحوا ويوضحوا الطريق لكن السيد المسيح رسالته تختلف.
المسيحيون أطلق عليهم أنهم أهل الطريق أو أهل المسيح ففى أعمال الرسل(9 :2)
يقول هكذا عن الطريق القديس بولس قبل ما يؤمن بالمسيح....
ذهب الى سوريا يقول" حتى إذا وجد أناساً من الطريق رجالا أو نساء يسوقهم موثقين الى أورشليم "
وفى أعمال الرسل ( 19 :9 )
"ولما كان قوم يتقسون ولا يقنعون شاتمين الطريق أمام الجمهور أعتزل عنهم "
اذن السيد المسيح هو الطريق ولا يمكن أن نصل الى عشرة مع السيد المسيح الا بجسده ودمه ونكون نحن والسيد المسيح واحد لدرجة يطلق علينا لقب أهل الطريق

انا هو الحق معناها :-
+الغير مخفى أى شىء ظاهر وليس مجرد كلام ظاهر بل هو حياة ظاهرة لا يستطيع أحد أن يخفى الحقيقة.
+الحق هو المعرفة الكاملة غير الناقصة
+هو الطبيعة الالهية كلها معانى لكلمة الحق فى الكلمات اليونانية....
الحق فى المعنى الحقيقى هو الشىء الواضح الغير مخفى الشىء الواضح للكل. مثل قرص الشمس الواضح الذى يراه الكل
والمعرفة الحقيقية التى يدركها الانسان وايضا الطبيعة الالهية اى بمعنى الحق ولذا ففى قانون الايمان يقول لنا الآباء عن الله:
"اله حق من اله حق "
فنحن عندما نتكلم عن صفات السيد المسيح نقول إنه النور الحقيقى، والكرمة الحقيقية الخبز الحقيقى ، الله الحقيقى، بالحقيقة قام فكأنه كل هذا قد قام قيامة الهية فإذن الحقيقة هى صفة من صفات الله أوتظهر طبيعة الله.
اذن السيد المسيح عندما يقول انا هو الحق فهو الغير مخفى هو المعرفة الكاملة والطبيعة الالهية وفيه كل الصفات الالهية هو الاصل الصادق لله لذا يقول لنا "المسيح بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره".
قديما قال الله عن الانسان" نخلق الانسان على صورتنا" مجرد شبه .لكن بالنسبة للسيد المسيح هو الحق لأنه هو ذات جوهر الآب كل ذلك يؤكد الوهيته....
وبما أن السيد المسيح هو الطريق الذى به نصل الى عمق العلاقة القوية مع الله اذن هو الحق.....
أى طريق آخر لا يوصلنا ولا توجد فيه أحتمالات أو تخمينات لأنه هو الحق.
كما يقول لنا الكتاب" لأن بناموس موسى أعطى أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"
الكتاب كما تكلم عن الطريق كثيرا تكلم عن الحق كثيرا....
أما موقفى من الطريق والحق كيف يكون؟؟؟؟
يجب أن أسلك فى الطريق الحقيقى لكى أصل بإيمانى بالمسيح إلى الحياة الأبدية .... ومن الحق يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس" إنه تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم" اذن بمعرفتى الحقيقية بالرب يسوع استطيع أن احرر ذاتى من كل ضعف ومن كل خطية ,"إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تصيرون أحراراً إن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا فى الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق"
الحياة مع المسيح يا أحبائى تحتاج الى معرفة حقيقية وسلوك حقيقى لكى نعيش فى الحق الحقيقى بالمحبة الصادقة نستطيع أن نعيش فى الحق مع المسيح....

"يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" وبهذا نعرف أننا من الحق....
أنا هو الحياة:
الحياة فى العهد القديم كان مفهومها عبارة عن الصحة وطول العمر ....ويا حبذا لو كان يملك المال فهذا يعتبر تمتع بكل الحياة أما فى العهد الجديد فسمت كلمة الحياة واصبحت هى العلاقة مع الله الموصلة إلى الحياة الابدية.
ولا يمكن أن نصل اليها الا بالحق والطريق....
وهو مصدر الحياة يقول لنا الكتاب" فيه كانت الحيا ة والحياة كانت نور الناس"
"كل شىء به كان بغيره لم يكن شىء مما كان"
السيد المسيح رسم لنا الوصول للحياة بالاسرار هى البوابة للدخول للحياة الابدية فالمعمودية توصلنا للحياة الابدية، سر الميرون يثبتنا فى الحق والتناول أيضا .....وحتى لو ضعفنا وصدرت أخطاء مننا نستطيع أن نعود الى طبيعتنا وقداستنا . بالاعتراف قدمنا لنا ذاته "انا هو القيامة والحياة" .
انا هو خبز الحياة من يأكل من جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الاخير السيد المسيح هو مصدر الحياة ولكى يؤكد أنه هو مصدرالحياة أعطانا بعض الأمثلة فى إقامة الاموات ليس تكريما للاشخاص وليس بهدف منحهم حياة زمنية لأنهم كلهم ماتوا مرة أخرى.........
ولكن ليؤكد أنه مصدر الحياة وليؤكد مفهوم أعمق أن الموت يرمز لموت الخطية وان السيد المسيح ممكن أن يقيم اى إنسان يريد أن يقوم من موت الخطية.
+ابنة يايرس تمثل تملك جزء من الخطية على الانسان ولم تنتقل من بيتها.خطية لا تزال فى بدايتها
+ابن ارملة نايين يمثل خطية أستمرت مع الإنسان فترة
+إقامة ليعازر قد مات ودفن ومكث 4 أيام ونتن وعظامه تحللت ومع هذا يقول لنا الرب "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" لو فيه ضعف قد تملك حياتك سواء فى بدايته أو قد أستمر سنين معاك أو قد انهى ابديتك وحياتك فى خطر لو عدت الى الله يستطيع أن يمنحك حياة أبدية.
لانه هو الحياة هذه الآيه أنا شخصيا شديد الاعجاب بها "الحق الحق أقول لكم انه تأتى ساعة وهى الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله السامعون يحيون"
اذن صوت السيد المسيح ووصاياه تستطيع أن تقيم الانسان الذى يسمعها فقط لأنه ناس كثيرة تسمع صوت ربنا فى الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة واى مكان لكن من الذى يسمع سمع حقيقى لايوجد أحدا منا لم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس نادراً ولكن من الذى يعمل به هذا هو السؤال؟؟؟
الذى يسمع حتى لو كان من الاموات كما يقول لنا الكتاب يحيا فكم وكم أولاد الله الذين يعيشون معه فى عشرة مقدسة عندما ينفذوا وصايا الله كيف تكون حياتهم حيث يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس "أنتم نور العالم"
الله يعطينا أن نتمتع بما أعطاه الله للبشرية رسم لنا الطريق واعطانا ذاته الحق والحياة حتى نتمتع بما قدمه ابن الله الوحيد من خلاص لكل انسان فى العالم من مكان معد لكل واحد منا .

منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع اخي

شكرااااا  لحسن اختيارك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع اخي
> 
> شكرااااا  لحسن اختيارك
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


* شكرا أخى الغالى


كليمو


للمرور الجميل
الرب معاكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

